

Ask HN: Review my minimum viable product - thewillcreator.com - eeagerdeveloper
http://thewillcreator.com
I've been reading about all the different Hacker News users who are launching a minimum viable product and I wanted to do the same. It took a month to create thewillcreator.com. Please give me any constructive feedback.<p>It's a simple questionnaire to generate a legal last will, living will, and medical power of attorney.
======
chrisclark1729
Totally awesome, simple but useful business model.

I didn't sign up, but I have a couple of questions:

1.) How do you get around the witnesses, soundness of mind issue? 2.) Are
there legal differences from state to state you need to consider? 3.) Do you
have the capacity to/Would you want to upsell consulting to individuals with a
net worth beyond a certain threshold? It works for someone like me with a net
worth only visible with a microscope but for higher worth individuals I'd
assume they want to speak directly with someone. 4.) Perhaps before getting
someone to sign up, you could let them know "what they'll need to get started"
(maybe in the FAQ). This is ultimately what prevented me from signing up.
Didn't want to give out my e-mail address for something I wasn't prepared to
finish.

Hope this helps and I truly do think this is a good idea.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Hi Chris,

Thank you for your feedback.

1\. The user still needs to find witnesses to watch them sign the will and
attest to their soundness of mind.

2\. There are legal differences from state to state. For example, some states
require 2 witnesses while other require 3 witnesses.

3\. I have considered referring high worth individuals to estate attorneys,
but it would require me to forge some relationship with attorneys before that
can occur. For now, I just want to see whether the site is useful for even 1
person to purchase it.

4\. Good point. I'll look into incorporating the requirements for completing
the will into the beginning of the process or into the FAQ. Another option I'm
considering is to delay the need to signup until the end of the questionnaire.

Again, thank you for your feedback.

------
chrisclark1729
Cool, yeah I definitely think you should delay the need to sign up. Combining
#2 & #4, you'll likely want to fold the state to state logic into the
questionnaire.

Best of luck.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Hi Chris,

Thank you for your help yesterday. The state to state logic is folded
together. We have also delayed the requirement to login to the end of the will
creator. If you want to try out the will creator, you can try it now without
providing your email or having to log in.

------
wesley
Could you show an example document?

